# Kenpo Basics



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Aug 5, 2003)

I am interested to see the answer to this one.  I would like to see who all requires/ teaches all of the the EPAK basics at each level.  I know that manny school do X number of techs, forms and sets per level but do you also require all of the basics (ie blocks, strikes, parries, foot maneuvers, stances, punches and kicks).

Also, does any one else out there teach basics in motion.  At my school not only do we teach the basics from a training horse but we also have put a few together in a high wide kneel/neutral bow to teach them flow and ways they could use their basics (ie inward block/ heel palm or inward elbow/outward elbow ect).
:asian:


----------



## Les (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm not sure what you're getting at, but obviously one must learn the basics so as to perform the technique.

Strong basics are a must if you want your techniques to stand up under pressure.

In our classes basics are taught both in motion and static, although when static we mostly work in a Neutral Bow rather than a Horse stance.

We also learn the basics sequentially as combinations, promoting flow and continuity of motion.

I often refer to them as the Bl**dy Boring Basics, but they are a necessary part of our training.

Another good question is - Which basics are you learning at which level? And... Are you learning all the basics at each level?

Les


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 6, 2003)

Our school has a variety of basics on the curriculum for each belt level. Occassionally the  instructor will call out the basics as 'Static Moves' while we are in a training line-up. But rarely does he go through all of the basics at all of the belt levels.

Of course, when discussing forms and sets, basics are a big part of the discussion.

Of course, when correcting the body mechanics of a technique, my instructor corrects the basic, not the technique.

Peace

Mike


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, we teach basics at levels all the way up to 1st brown, after which it's just techniques (http://www.satansbarber.co.uk/kemporyu/syllabus.htm).

These basics are tested in the gradings and are just as important is the techniques - if you can't do them, you won't pass!

Of course, many people pick them up way before they appear in the syallabus anyway, so they're well practiced by the time they grade on them; we don't withhold any of the syllabus as it were...

I'm not into dividing the class up into lower and higher belts at the moment anyway, I just teach them as a whole. If they're doing lower belt stuff, it's good revision for the higher belts, and if they're doing higher belt stuff, it keeps the lower belts interested and gives them a taste of what's to come!

Ian.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 6, 2003)

See my website:

*Kenpo-Texas.com Belt Requirements* 

But what is not reflected on my charts are Methods of Execution, i.e. Thrusting, Hammering, Whipping, etc., for each basic (as appropriate.)  

I teach Basics from a "Static" training horse, (sometimes even a Low Chinese Kenpo Horse, just for variety and conditioning), and "Dynamic Basics."  

Static Basics focus on proper execution, full range of motion, and principles inherent in a static isolation exercise (like opposing forces, introduce reverse and returning motion, the double factor, etc.)

The Dynamic Basics are divided into Contact and Non-Contact.  Non-Contact are similar to shadow boxing, and I emphasize appropriate body dynamics for the individual strikes, from point of origin, utilizing economy of motion, but with appropriate methods of execution so that you are able to generate enough power to be effective.  These start in a neutral bow, and use a lot of wide and close kneel transitions, while engaging body momentum through push-drag or pull-drag maneauvers ... generally.  I use a lot of rotation and some twist/untwist drills found in later Black Belt Extensions also.  

Dynamic Contact Basics include kicking shields, focus mitts, heavy bags, and "Bob."  Then we get into Rhythym Sparring using these basics & combination with a partner alternating attackers.  

This, in-effect, is the same process I use when teaching Freestyle Basics, or any "New" motion to my students.

Oss,,
-MB


----------



## Brother John (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> *I'm not sure what you're getting at, but obviously one must learn the basics so as to perform the technique.
> Strong basics are a must if you want your techniques to stand up under pressure.
> Les *



Les-
What I _think_ he was getting at wasn't do you teach them, but do you call them out during a test and evaluate them individually. In other words do we require our students to know a certain set of basics for each particular belt.

For me? No. I teach them the core basics FIRST and hit them often. I observe their basics (in combos, in motion, from a neutral bow...etc) every single class or private they have with me. If I don't think they already have the needed basics down for that particular level... they won't test. It's not necessary to call them out at the test... except as a simple warm-up. And even then I prefer sets and forms for warming up. 

Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaeledward _
> *
> Of course, when correcting the body mechanics of a technique, my instructor corrects the basic, not the technique.
> Mike *



I really like that. That's the only way to go I think. 
If you give the basics their proper amount of attention, the technique will fall into line.
It's a big part of the *Beauty  * that I love about Kenpo... it's the details that matter!!!!!

Your Brother
John


----------

